# New England Hot Dog Buns



## Cuisine Purity (May 16, 2013)

New England Style hot dog buns.

Oh yeah! Today I tweaked a recipe to make fresh gluten and corn free hot dog buns. They were perfectly moist and springy. The only problem I had was that using the pan means that my fat little hot dogs didnt really fit in the buns and the bottom split. Time to start making my own hot dogs too lol. The ones at the store are all bland or corny. Well that will be a project for another day I suppose.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2013)

Cuisine Purity said:


> New England Style hot dog buns.
> 
> Oh yeah! Today I tweaked a recipe to make fresh gluten and corn free hot dog buns. They were perfectly moist and springy. The only problem I had was that using the pan means that my fat little hot dogs didnt really fit in the buns and the bottom split. Time to start making my own hot dogs too lol. The ones at the store are all bland or corny. Well that will be a project for another day I suppose.



You could consider buying thinner hotdogs with different ingredients.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 16, 2013)

Cuisine Purity said:


> New England Style hot dog buns.
> 
> Oh yeah! Today I tweaked a recipe to make fresh gluten and corn free hot dog buns. They were perfectly moist and springy. The only problem I had was that using the pan means that my fat little hot dogs didnt really fit in the buns and the bottom split. Time to start making my own hot dogs too lol. The ones at the store are all bland or corny. Well that will be a project for another day I suppose.



You can wrap your raw dough around the hotdogs and bake them as pigs in the blanket.  They won't split that way.  Feel free to wrap them in cooked bacon, cheese, or thin-sliced ham.  Add a bit of sour kraut, or chilli to the filling, or even salsa, before wrapping the dog.  Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cuisine Purity (May 16, 2013)

I am going to try to find some better flavored hot dogs. My local organic store only sells uncured or smoked hot dogs that have corn ingredients so that is why I would like to make my own.

Unfortunately corn and gluten free is a lot more complicated than regular baking because you literally start with a batter. If you do not, the low protein and high carb content will not have enough time and, moisture to cook. You end up with a dry crumbly mess. It makes it impossible to form. Eventually I will try adding a low mold source of protein like a little buckwheat. I do not like millet in anything other than desserts because it is overwhelmingly sweet to me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 16, 2013)

Cuisine Purity said:


> I am going to try to find some better flavored hot dogs. My local organic store only sells uncured or smoked hot dogs that have corn ingredients so that is why I would like to make my own.
> 
> Unfortunately corn and gluten free is a lot more complicated than regular baking because you literally start with a batter. If you do not, the low protein and high carb content will not have enough time and, moisture to cook. You end up with a dry crumbly mess. It makes it impossible to form. Eventually I will try adding a low mold source of protein like a little buckwheat. I do not like millet in anything other than desserts because it is overwhelmingly sweet to me.



As the bun is made from a batter, put a popsicle stick into the hot dog, dip in batter, and fry as you would a corn dog.  In the past, I have used a plastic drinking straw to remove the center of the hot dog, and then stuffed the dog with various things, like salsa, or American cheese.  The fillings you can put in your hot dog are only limited to your personal tastes.  

To remove the core of the hod dog, simply spin the straw while shoving it through the center length of the hot dog.  Then, stuff it, dip it, fry it, and enjoy.

Another way you might be able to work this is to make tamale dough, and wrap that half way around your dog by spreading the dough onto parchment paper, then placing the hot dog in the middle, and using the paper to roll the dough around the hot dog.  Finally,  place the paper and dough wrapped hot dog into a steamer and cook for 20 minutes.  Serve with chili or tamale sauce.

Just a couple of ideas to get your mind thinking outside the box.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## bakechef (May 16, 2013)

I miss New England style hot dog buns.  the closest thing that I have found here is at Trader Joe's, they are nice and soft sided and can be grilled, but they are whole wheat, and I don't wanna be healthy when I'm eating a hot dog!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 16, 2013)

I tried making them a couple of times using a 7x11 brownie pan.

I could never get that Wonder Bread texture right so now I buy a couple of packages every summer.  

They are great toasted and stuffed with shrimp salad!


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I tried making them a couple of times using a 7x11 brownie pan.
> 
> I could never get that Wonder Bread texture right so now I buy a couple of packages every summer.
> 
> They are great toasted and stuffed with shrimp salad!



One of the benefits of living in beautiful New England is having both styles of hot dog buns available.  

After hot dogs, their best use for a NE style bun is for a lobster roll.


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2013)

I bought a NE hot dog bun pan from King Arthur. It works decent, but I'd still like a larger bun sometimes.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I bought a NE hot dog bun pan from King Arthur. It works decent, but I'd still like a larger bun sometimes.




I agree, they seem to be available in only one size.  When I used to buy quarter-pound hot dogs, I had to shift to a larger roll in place of a hot dog bun.  Now that I'm back to 'normal' size dogs, standard buns are fine.


----------



## MrsLMB (May 16, 2013)

I actually ran into some at Walmart a week or so ago.  Got 2 pkgs .. both still in the freezer though.  It was the first time I'd ever seen them here.


----------



## Somebunny (May 16, 2013)

Okay,  "I'll bite" what is the difference between  New England hot dog bun and the kind I might get here in the "left" coast?


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> Okay,  "I'll bite" what is the difference between  New England hot dog bun and the kind I might get here in the "left" coast?



The NE style buns are baked all together in a pan so the sides are white (unbaked).  The cut is made into the top where the crust is.  So when there is a dog in the bun, the top has a crust and the sides do not.

With the other kind of bun, when the dog is in the bun, one side is the top crust of the bun and the other side is the bottom crust of the bun


----------



## Somebunny (May 16, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> The NE style buns are baked all together in a pan so the sides are white (unbaked).  The cut is made into the top where the crust is.  So when there is a dog in the bun, the top has a crust and the sides do not.
> 
> With the other kind of bun, when the dog is in the bun, one side is the top crust of the bun and the other side is the bottom crust of the bun



Thanks Andy! I think I remember hearing that......duh!  It was probably me who asked before.  "Mind like a sieve" lol!


----------



## jennyema (May 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I miss New England style hot dog buns.  the closest thing that I have found here is at Trader Joe's, they are nice and soft sided and can be grilled, but they are whole wheat, and I don't wanna be healthy when I'm eating a hot dog!



I'd be happy to send you some.  Pm me if you want


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2013)

that description seems kinda odd to me.

almost all of the store bought hot dog buns that i buy are baked in close proximity so that the sides are a bit white and still slightly comnnected as such, not with the (somewhat negligible) crust.

the only difference, imo, is how they're split.

am i missing something?


----------



## pacanis (May 17, 2013)

I guess it depends on what you consider the sides, Tom, or which way you hold the hotdog.


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> One of the benefits of living in beautiful New England is having both styles of hot dog buns available.
> 
> After hot dogs, their best use for a NE style bun is *for a lobster roll*.


 
Now you are talking my language. It is the one way I will never turn down lobster. And it definitely has to be on a N.E. style toasted bun. 

For those of you who don't know what a New England style hot dog bun looks like, take a plain piece of white bread and fold it, top to bottom. The only crust is on the top and it too is very soft like that on white bread. The split is on the top of the bun, not the side. And it has a flat top. Spread soft butter on both sides and place on the grill or frying pan until toasty brown. You now have a taste of heaven. 

The lobster roll was started in Maine. (Where else would you expect it to be founded) Just chunks of lobster, chopped fine celery and mayo with a little salt. Served on a N.E. style hot dog bun. I just can't imagine it being served up on any other style bun. The butter toasted bun is the final much needed touch.


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2013)

addie, the best in the world are from here: maine fried clams,Maine fried clams,maine clam shack,maine clam restaurant,seafood restaurant,kennebunkport,lobster rolls,lobster roll kit,maine lobster roll

i've tried many, but never had better.


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2013)

buckytom said:


> addie, the best in the world are from here: maine fried clams,Maine fried clams,maine clam shack,maine clam restaurant,seafood restaurant,kennebunkport,lobster rolls,lobster roll kit,maine lobster roll
> 
> i've tried many, but never had better.


 
I have eaten here. The church where I was working made a day trip up there at a members summr home. We all stopped there on the way up and had a lobster roll. 

There is a clam place in Ipswich that serves only Ipswich clams. It is called The Clam Box. The building is shaped like a clam box. They get their clams fresh every day from the local clammers on the beaches and clam beds in Ipswich. To die for. To walk right over Grandma to get to them. Even step on her if necessay. Big fat bellies. My mouth is watering.

http://www.ipswichma.com/clambox/


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2013)

mmmm, i love ipswich clams. shell 'em, peel the skin, dip in hot clam broth then clarified butter, and then you can apologize to granny.

ok, maybe after a dozen. you wouldn't want to talk with your mouth full.


you would love a cookbook that i picked up in kennebunkport, the new england clam shack cookbook. it not only has recipes, but names and addresses of "shacks" up and down the new england coast.

The New England Clam Shack Cookbook, 2nd Edition: Brooke Dojny: 9781603420266: Amazon.com: Books


i'll have to look to see if they have a bun/roll recipe, to get back on topic.


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2013)

buckytom said:


> mmmm, i love ipswich clams. shell 'em, peel the skin, dip in hot clam broth then clarified butter, and then you can apologize to granny.
> 
> ok, maybe after a dozen. you wouldn't want to talk with your mouth full.
> 
> ...


 
I can't imagine eating any seafood salad in any bun other than the New England type hot dog bun. It is one of the few breads I eat the whole of. And when it is buttered and toasted on a grill, it gets even better. I could eat a toasted New England type hot dog bun all alone empty.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2013)

buckytom said:


> that description seems kinda odd to me.
> 
> almost all of the store bought hot dog buns that i buy are baked in close proximity so that the sides are a bit white and still slightly comnnected as such, not with the (somewhat negligible) crust.
> 
> ...



BT.  Just google hot dog buns and click on images.  The description may be odd but there is a definite difference.


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2013)

yeah, i see.

new england style are a little more square-ish, and of course, split on the top.

i found that you can buy a baking pan just to make that special shape for the new england style buns.

so, in effect, andy, are you telling me that you and addie have square buns?


----------



## Cuisine Purity (May 17, 2013)

Chief, that is a great idea. I get stuck on somethings sometimes. I think I will make some corn dogs without the corn of course.


----------



## pacanis (May 17, 2013)

buckytom said:


> yeah, i see.
> 
> new england style are a little more square-ish, and of course, split on the top.
> 
> ...


 
Where did you find that, my first post?


----------



## buckytom (May 17, 2013)

umm, yeah, that was it... 


lol, i must have missed that one.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 17, 2013)

Cuisine Purity said:


> Chief, that is a great idea. I get stuck on somethings sometimes. I think I will make some corn dogs without the corn of course.



Glad i could help.  Let us know how it works.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2013)

buckytom said:


> ...so, in effect, andy, are you telling me that you and addie have square buns?




Speaking for myself, no.  My buns are white.  The other kind is all crusty.


----------



## Cuisine Purity (May 17, 2013)

Ummm. Why do I have a feeling this discussion has turned into one more about anatomy than umm yeasty buns made of flour?


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2013)

buckytom said:


> yeah, i see.
> 
> new england style are a little more square-ish, and of course, split on the top.
> 
> ...


 
You are so fresh! I will have you know at my age, my buns are rather plump. Oh, you mean hot dog buns!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2013)

Cuisine Purity said:


> Ummm. Why do I have a feeling this discussion has turned into one more about anatomy than umm yeasty buns made of flour?



This often happens around here...conversations go off on a tangent.  I think in a former life we were all class clowns...

Or laughter is the best medicine...I see you are or have taken anatomy, what are you studying in school?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This often happens around here...conversations go off on a tangent.  I think in a former life we were all class clowns...
> 
> Or laughter is the best medicine...I see you are or have taken anatomy, what are you studying in school?



If she were a guy, she'd be studying hot buns (pun intended).  As a woman, I'm inclined to think she might be studying the pectoralis major, the hsape of the gastronemius, and the vastus-lateralis, the rectus-femoris, and the sartorius, maybe even the Latisimus Dorsi.  But that's just a guess. (Yeh, I took a class in physiology way back in 1974.) 

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If she were a guy, she'd be studying hot buns (pun intended).  As a woman, I'm inclined to think she might be studying the pectoralis major, the hsape of the gastronemius, and the vastus-lateralis, the rectus-femoris, and the sartorius, maybe even the Latisimus Dorsi.  But that's just a guess. (Yeh, I took a class in physiology way back in 1974.)
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I took anatomy, I studied for nursing.  Just interested in Major choice.


----------



## Cuisine Purity (May 18, 2013)

I was originally going for nursing before I got sick some years ago but now I am going to school to become a nutritionist.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2013)

Cuisine Purity said:


> I was originally going for nursing before I got sick some years ago but now I am going to school to become a nutritionist.



Love nursing, having the time of my life!  I also enjoy the science of nutrition.


----------



## buckytom (May 19, 2013)

but in keeping with this thread, i could use some love, and a lobster roll, or hot dog on a split top roll.

i know my boston compatriots, heavy on the patriots, have my back on this.

or more importantly, their own take. that's what makes us great.


----------



## buckytom (May 19, 2013)

he hee, i'm on a roll.

a split top, soft sided roll. 

where in the hell is the lobstah and a cold sam adams already?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2013)

Moved off topic chat to Off Topic.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/career-vs-parent-at-home-85642.html


----------



## MrsLMB (May 20, 2013)

buckytom said:


> he hee, i'm on a roll.
> 
> a split top, soft sided roll.
> 
> where in the hell is the lobstah and a cold sam adams already?


 
I do believe they made a side trip to my house .. yum !!!


----------



## Cuisine Purity (May 20, 2013)

So I tried making a corn dog batter and happened to have some popsicle sticks. Corn-free corn dog turned out fine enough except the bottom didnt cook well enough. I am still waiting on my cast iron dutch oven to arrive so I can put enough grease in it.

Still I dont think anything will ever replace a good old moist and springy hot dog bun in the summer time.


----------

